# time



## len.faria (Jul 7, 2004)

excuse me I have just realised that I havent fallen asleep at my desk, its the clock on the the top of this page, can we get it to say GMT as I am very easily confused at this time of day.


----------



## jimfew (Mar 5, 2004)

len.faria said:


> excuse me I have just realised that I havent fallen asleep at my desk, its the clock on the the top of this page, can we get it to say GMT as I am very easily confused at this time of day.


Hi Len,

You can do it yourself. Under profile, change the timezone to GMT + 1 hour.

There, easy wasn't it!

Jim.


----------

